# kilometres to miles



## al3674 (Mar 29, 2008)

Hi there,
I have just bought my first hymer and am wondering if there is a quick and easy way to change the speedo from km/h to mph. Is there an after market dial that can be placed over the existing one or does this require a new speedo head?
Is it also an mot failure to have the dial in metric?

many thanks in advance

Al :!:


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Al

Welcome to MHF.

There is lots of information on this subject in the "importing" forum, have a browse there and you'll find links to suppliers of speedo overlays. Here's a link to a typical thread that may be useful:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-41720-speedo.html+overlay

You'll need to subscribe if you want to use the search facility but you can browse for free - and it's all interesting reading.

Not an MOT failure but still illegal to use under C&U regulations.


----------



## theorch (Sep 15, 2007)

the dealewr we brought our Hymer B524 (fiat Ducatto base) from managed to get an overlay from Deepcar motorhomes tel. no 01142882660 (www.dmiuk.com)
hope this helps


----------



## Evolution (Aug 1, 2005)

We have put Dymo strips on the glass showing the conversions. Strictly speaking I don't think this meets the import requirements but we've never had a problem with getting an MOT. Similarly we have beam benders on the headlamps and haven't failed yet. In fact the first time, the MOT tester put them on for us!


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

If you have a sat nav just use this as your speedo. I use mine when in france / span on the km/h setting as i cannot read the tiny print on my speed very well.

stave & ain. ----------- teensvan.


----------



## Hovis (Mar 28, 2007)

I agree, try Deepcar, they will even fit it for you for a charge. 
Deepcar International Motorhomes.
Tel. no 01142882660 
(www.dmiuk.com)

Hovis


----------



## merctoby (Jan 18, 2007)

*clock for speedo , just ask !!!*

hello al ,!

hello al judging by you info you have the s550 s /stands for mercedes , and the latter 550 . metre,s long 
these clock,s are so simple to exchange , tell your kids what and they could do it in say 1/2 hour , no rubbish ,

get your self a clock from any mercedes 210 310 410 petrol or diesel model van . scrap dealer is best . this is the clock you need .
look at the dash and you will see a join from side window to other side window, / on top of dash ! now , take out all the small star screws out now open it up and hey presto you are in with the clocks thier are just 3 round nuts holding the clock in place . and the speedo is held in by plastic clip squeeze clip and it will come loose , reverse the procedure and job done , really simple try it . and if you want lights too then you simply ask scrap dealer for lights from the same mercedes for the clocks ,

hope this help,s and save you a few bob ,

all the best , denton


----------



## adbe (May 1, 2005)

we just got our MOT, no bother with metric display.
we also use our Sat nav to tell us our speed.
I kind of know the conversion between miles and kilometres instinctively now- which is handy


----------



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

hi adbe,

there is usually no problem with mot as the speedo is not part of it, the problems begin if you are stopped by the police try www.lockwoodinternational.co.uk or www.dcp-shop.co.uk

cheers
simon


----------



## 108717 (Dec 12, 2007)

If, like me, you have a collection of old PDAs given to you by mobile phone operators (i'm up to 4 now!) and a GPS reciever you could use GPS Dash or Speed Sentry.

http://www.pocketgear.com/en_US/html/display_product.jsp?id=prod5660576

I use Tom Tom but find the MPH display useful but a little small for a quick glance.

Downside is that with a Tom Tom AND a PDA your dash looks like you've crashed into Halfords or you're just a bit sad!


----------

